
Snowden doubts security of Telegram - NN88
https://www.rt.com/news/326565-snowden-durov-security-telegram/
======
golergka
RT is a channel founded, funded and ran by russian government.

Pavel Durov repeatedly denied police and FSB access to user's data while
running VK (basically, Russian Facebook).

Finally, his company was stolen from him by shady businessmen with government
connections.

Just keep these three facts in mind while reading this article.

~~~
dogma1138
RT is the propaganda arm of the Kremlin but are you suggesting that Snowden
plays a second fiddle to them as well?

~~~
adrtessier
I'd like to argue Snowden is as pure as many of us wish he was in this case,
but he, too, must unfortunately play the games of the nation-states that are
more powerful than him.

Snowden is right in talking about MTProto's issues, and this is a case where
he can talk about something both he and the Russian government dislike, albeit
for different reasons. It's a fine line to walk to maintain integrity.

------
jackjeff
It's always smelled bad.

[http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-
bac...](http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-
maths/)

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1177.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1177.pdf)

------
jaltek
[https://orat.io/blog/a-glimpse-into-telegrams-
security/](https://orat.io/blog/a-glimpse-into-telegrams-security/)

~~~
NN88
This isn't helping the narrative that Assange and Snowden are FSB lackeys.

